# Do you like to play in the MUD?



## aftermath (Oct 23, 2004)

Does anyone here play any really good MUD's? (multi user dungeon)

I just decided I wouldn't mind playing one but am having trouble finding one I like and that is rather simply to play at the start at least so I can get teh jist or her.

here's a site I found will a load of them, but with so many to chose from, I don't know where tp start.

http://www.mudconnect.com/


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 23, 2004)

aftermath said:
			
		

> Does anyone here play any really good MUD's? (multi user dungeon)
> 
> I just decided I wouldn't mind playing one but am having trouble finding one I like and that is rather simply to play at the start at least so I can get teh jist or her.
> 
> ...


It sounds promising.  I checked out the link you provided.  I am still a little unclear what a MUD entails.  What is the focus of it?  What should we all expect when attempting to get involved?


----------



## mzarynn (Oct 23, 2004)

I was really big into MajorMud in high school.  I started playing it again a couple of years ago, but now that I'm back on dialup I've stopped.  You can play MajorMud in a million different places, but I enjoyed playing it at www.mudwar.com  I've only played a couple other Muds, and I didn't enjoy them as much as MajorMud.  There was a great roleplaying mud that I tried, but I've lost the link now.  

McMurphy, muds are text adventures.  I find them to be similar to other multi-user games, like Diablo, without the graphics.  You go on quests and can form guilds/gangs with other users.  You read descriptions of areas, people, and items instead of seeing them.  My brother and I debate over the enjoyment of muds all the time.  He's only played the graphic games and cannot understand how I can like the text adventures.  

Aftermath, if you find a Mud you like, post it up and maybe we can all play together.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 25, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> I was really big into MajorMud in high school. I started playing it again a couple of years ago, but now that I'm back on dialup I've stopped. You can play MajorMud in a million different places, but I enjoyed playing it at www.mudwar.com I've only played a couple other Muds, and I didn't enjoy them as much as MajorMud. There was a great roleplaying mud that I tried, but I've lost the link now.
> 
> McMurphy, muds are text adventures. I find them to be similar to other multi-user games, like Diablo, without the graphics. You go on quests and can form guilds/gangs with other users. You read descriptions of areas, people, and items instead of seeing them. My brother and I debate over the enjoyment of muds all the time. He's only played the graphic games and cannot understand how I can like the text adventures.
> 
> Aftermath, if you find a Mud you like, post it up and maybe we can all play together.


I see that you mentioned you stopped because you are back to the dial-up hell.  So am I.  Does that mean dial-up connections do not work well for MUDs?  

Also, how reliable are the sources for MUDs?  The last thing I would want to see is a bunch of us downloading something that may hurt our computers.

The idea sounds cool, honestly.  I wouldn't mind diving into a text game with the rest of you.  May I elect you, mzarynn, to lead newbies like me into understanding the games?


----------



## aftermath (Oct 25, 2004)

The thing with a mud is you don't ahve to download. I normally play through telnet. you just connect to the server and go from here. no downloads :> 

and the reason it can be hell on a dial up because there can be a lot of people of one server. 

Maybe if I find a good simplistic one, I'll post the link but so far, no such luck. 
And if your are still a little lost on the concept of MUDs , Zork is just like it except its adventure and single player.


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 26, 2004)

i tried it a few years ago, and flat out could NOT get into it. i guess my days of text adventuring are relegated to the mid 80's on my C-64


----------



## Hypes (Oct 26, 2004)

I was prettty big on Discworld MUD a few years back, but it wore off. MUDs are great fun, though; some of them are quite extensive.


----------



## mzarynn (Nov 6, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I see that you mentioned you stopped because you are back to the dial-up hell. So am I. Does that mean dial-up connections do not work well for MUDs?
> 
> Also, how reliable are the sources for MUDs? The last thing I would want to see is a bunch of us downloading something that may hurt our computers.
> 
> The idea sounds cool, honestly. I wouldn't mind diving into a text game with the rest of you. May I elect you, mzarynn, to lead newbies like me into understanding the games?


I would be happy to help.  Cable internet is will be in our area by the end of the year.  woohoo!  But I'll brave dial-up for awhile if people are still interested in playing Mud.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 27, 2005)

I played a MUD called Paradox for years, was a great game with a really friendly community. It's still running but now days but usually VERY few people on it.


----------



## Frey Slayer (Apr 18, 2005)

Quokka said:
			
		

> I played a MUD called Paradox for years, was a great game with a really friendly community. It's still running but now days but usually VERY few people on it.


 
I used to really be into mudding, mushing and mooing and have played on quite a number of them over the years. There are many types ranging from simple slash & level to sophisticated rpg's centered around novels like The Silmarillion, Chronicles of Amber etc. Others like lambdamoo are more social in structure, without any real "game" element.

I love the idea that you are using your imagination much more with the text oriented adventure and environment. I recall with greater clarity some of the environments from my mud days than I can from playing Morrowind all the way through (and beyond). 

There are 2 problems I was faced with when I eventually made the decision to leave muds behind. 

1. Most of them are completely empty. You get kind of a lonely, melancholy feeling wandering around without running into anyone. 

2. A good many of the rpg-heavy sites are still occupied to some extent, but sometimes its difficult to "break-into" the pre-existing clique. Its also difficult when there are "levels" involved because most of the inhabitants are god-like and you will find yourself staring at 57 hours of sticking daggers into fieldmice before getting to level 6. Leads to a bit of frustration. 

If you are interested I would definately give it a try. If you are into programming at all you can download Python based mud templates and create one for yourself!
Happy hunting!


----------

